# Releasing in Unfamiliar locations



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

I read the nice posts about releasing. Has anybody released birds to new areas? Due to hawks, poisoning and no feeding laws... I am considering releasing some birds from an unfriendly neighborhood to a different more survivable location. If you have experience or ideas about this please respond.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a good question...my thought is they would fly back to the last location if they have been there for awhile.. are you talking of birds that are feral and already outside or some you rehabbed and now are ready for a release?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

We need more info---
Don't worry about Hawks-Poisoning-Feeding Laws.
When you release them --They are going to fly Home.
Release birds -"to" -a NEW Area?--Be Sure to Kiss them Good-Bye


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*releasing*



sky tx said:


> We need more info---
> Don't worry about Hawks-Poisoning-Feeding Laws.
> When you release them --They are going to fly Home.
> Release birds -"to" -a NEW Area?--Be Sure to Kiss them Good-Bye


This does not sound very nice (SKYTX) but the fact is there, they would have to fight for food if they even find it. As others have said they may just try to fly back to where them came from, that agian would subject them to prediters. SRY, just one more thought, what makes you certian the food in there new home would not get poisened? 

I was asked to catch and move birds (pigeons) from a building in town and I said no. My reason, I would feel better just not worring about there well being when they look just fine right where they are. >Kevin


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry Kevin--I misunderstood the Qusestion-I thought they were Homing Pigeons.-Did not know you were going to or try to just move them from ONE Place to Another Place.
I am NOT SURE how that can work.
Maybe I should just delete my first Post.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Naw your cool sky dont worry bout it.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

sky tx said:


> We need more info---
> Don't worry about Hawks-Poisoning-Feeding Laws.
> When you release them --They are going to fly Home.
> Release birds -"to" -a NEW Area?--Be Sure to Kiss them Good-Bye





sky tx said:


> I thought they were Homing Pigeons.-Did not know you were going to or try to just move them from ONE Place to Another Place.
> I am NOT SURE how that can work.
> Maybe I should just delete my first Post.




Thanks for the subsequent correction. For Homers I'd certainly imagine this to be the case. But for Ferals .....let me move to elucidate......

It's a perfectly OK idea for a rescued Feral, particularly if the birds were youngsters when you found them. And it makes sense because you wouldn't want to release young birds when you know there's hawks or other add'l dangers around.....they will be challenged enough already....so if you knowingly release them into a dangerous context....it starts stacking the odds against them even more.

If the birds are adults, however, there is a greater chance they will home back. But it is FAR from a sure thing. 

The trick is to acclimate them to the flock you wanna release them into. Or in the least release them into a flock you know is stable, and healthy, and has a good water and food source.

But I would go with the former, if you have the option. Do the Soft Release method with the flock you want to release them into. This may not be the most convenient thing since it is further away from you than your 'regulars'. But if you have a better flock context for them, and they are youngsters or adolescents...you want to give them the best chance possible.

If they are responding well to the soft release regimen at the new location....then go ahead and release them there. Ultimately, it's beyond your control what happens once the cage door opens....but pigeons love to be with pigeons....and you will have given them a good option of a good flock and location. If they choose otherwise...that's their prerogative.

But it certainly isn't in any way a bad idea, a dangerous idea, or a naive idea as long as it's done right.

....feel free to PM me if you wish to discuss more....


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot. Those were some very good insights and ideas. I may just try to build cohesion between all the ferals from different locations and release them as free flying flock from my home.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Excellent information! We just released 5 adult ferals here about 50 miles from their original home - they were trapped and going to be given to the hawkman. We have no outdoor facility (yet) for these guys, but I feel better letting them go here. They MAY not make it - but left to the hawkman's tender mercies they were toast!


----------

